# Tarantula heating - preparing for autumn and winter



## pcwells (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all,

My son recently took ownership of a juvenile Chaco Golden Knee tarantula. My wife soon decided that she'd like us to have a Mexican Red Knee too, and as part of that deal, I also got a Honduran Curly Hair.

In our current summer weather, I obviously don't need to worry about temperature, but I need to look ahead to autumn and winter.

I can't guarantee that the house will be heated all day long, as we're all out at work during the day. Localised heating makes more sense economically.

Can anyone suggest the best approach for heating their enclosures?

The Mexican red knee if currently the only adult, living in a 12" x 12" x 12" Exo Terra terrarium.

The Curly Hair is a juvenile, currently in a plastic tub, but I'm considering transferring it to a similar Exo Terra.

The Chaco is a small Juvenile, currently in a smallish plastic tub. He/she seems quite comfy there for now.

Any thoughts on the best way to heat these enclosures?

The Chaco will eventually be housed in my son't room, but the others will remain in my office. If there was a single solution to heat both terrariums in that room, that would be a bonus.

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tarantulas are usually heated with hat mats. 
Or you could fit a heat lamp into the tank if you prefer,

Any heat source needs to be on a suitable thermostat to control it.


----------



## pcwells (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks!

I'd assume any pads would need to be at the side of the box (or down behind the background of an Exo Terra viv), as the tarantulas will want to burrow to escape heat if it's too warm, right?

With that in mind, I wonder whether it's possible to share a ceramic hood between two Exo Terra tanks? Or is ceramic overkill for tarantulas?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mat on the back of the tank should be fine.


----------



## pcwells (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks! Seems like the simplest option.

I assume a thermostat is needed for those too?



Pete


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, thermostat for any heat source. 
Unstated mats are a fire hazard.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there,

I've never had any bother with heat mats and have never used thermostats on them, and have been keeping all sorts of tarantulas for around 10years, although obviously a thermostat is the best option as it should keep the temps in a more consistent range... If possible, the easiest way to do it would be to place the tanks/tubs next to each other with a long thin heat mat/heat strip running along the wall behind them, that should do them all fine : )

However, the best option I have come to favour is a small cheap enclosed bookcase (ie one that has back and sides, and obviously has to be robust enough to support weight of tubs/tanks) It's perfect as mats/strips can be placed along the back, with the tanks in front, keeps them nice and cosy without overheating, and also means the tanks/tubs can be lifted in and out with ease and are not attached to wires etc.... just makes life a little easier when doing maintenance etc : )

There is the added bonus that any spare shelves can be used for storing spider bits n bobs such as tongs tweezers, cricket tubs etc, or simply books/dvds! Or perhaps more importantly it means there is space for more spiders : ) : ) : )


On a slightly different note, I wouldn't reccommend using those styles of exo terras for terrestrial spiders such as the species mentioned, simply because they are quite high, and could be a fatal mistake for a spider that crawls up to the top and has a fall... They are great for arboreals/semi arboreals though. I'm not trying to sound like a know-it-all by the way, so please don't think I'm trying to stick my oar in, just trying to be helpful : )


----------

